# Judges 1:14-15



## Casey (Apr 2, 2007)

_Now it happened, when she [Caleb's daughter Achsah who was given to Othniel] came to him [Othniel], that she urged him to ask her father for a field. And she dismounted from her donkey, and Caleb said to her, “What do you wish?” So she said to him, “Give me a blessing; since you have given me land in the South, give me also springs of water.” And Caleb gave her the upper springs and the lower springs._ -- Judges 1:14-15​Anyone care to comment on these two verses?


----------

